# Trichopilia suavis



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2008)

I split up a very large plant of Trichopilia suavis about two years ago and put some of the divisions on one of our orchid club auction tables. A few people said their divisions had flowered but I hadn't seen any until just last week when I saw the buds coming out. I couldn't believe how large these flowers were in comparison to the ones I'd had before! Last year I put a few divisions into s/h culture and it didn't seem like they were doing anything, though a larger division I put in chc's didn't seem to do anything, either. It looks like this one definitely likes the clay and the kitchen window. I love the fragrance, and wish the flowers would last a long time. There's an orchid show next weekend in Rochester, but I don't think that the flowers will last though I'll keep them very cool.








whole plant







closeup







my attempt at an artsy shot with light shining back through the lip

they smell great, too


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always loved this one. Very nice! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2008)

I have admired this one in catalogs...one day I need to try one. Hope it holds for the Rochester show for you.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 28, 2008)

Super flowers!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks! it is supposed to be the easiest of trichopilias to grow, and if you can really cool it down in winter it will flower for you. the plant I had was very large when I split it up, and it had flowered twice in 10 years or so because before then I had it fairly warm. once it was cooled, it flowered from one side and then again a month later from a different area. it may have flowered again after that before I split it up, but it grew very faithfully while many other orchids were languishing, not really rot-prone like the others are. 
I have a trichopilia tortilis alba that keeps trying to put out new growths and they die back, very fussy. marginata is not quite as fussy but still not easy, a few others are marginally okay; maculata or possibly named incorrectly puts out new growths and flowers intermittently all year, grown on a tree fern stick and though dry keeps growing and flowering though the flowers only last a few days


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 29, 2008)

very, very nice!! I have Gouldii (fragrans X suavis), but am still looking for this one. Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a mystery trichopilia that I got from tennis maynard in a trade of other plants, someone told him it was a t. suavis 'alba', and he hadn't been able to get it to do much so gave it to me. I'm wondering if it might be a hennisiana or something. It is growing, so hopefully it will flower soon so I can see what it is!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice job. I have a small seedling, and I was considering trying S/H. You are encouraging me to do so.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice job. I have a small seedling, and I was considering trying S/H. You are encouraging me to do so.



When I divided up my larger plant, the divisions didn't really do very much for quite a while. I don't think I put them in s/h when they were forming new roots which along with the dividing probably set them back. I think my other divisions are setting new growths so I think they soon would be putting out new roots which is when you really would want to repot it. I had read that sometimes it can help to overpot a bit when putting into s/h, at least with phals, don't know if that would help. You also might want to contact Ray Barkalow to see if he thought that a trichopilia might do better if it had the smaller pellets; these are the larger ones. One thing that the s/h culture would help with is to make the plant a bit cooler because of the evaporating water and cooler is what these like to get to flower.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Pretty!


Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 30, 2008)

I have this as a seedling...I think...I hope mine looks as nice when it blooms


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Delightfull!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 2, 2008)

Good growing


----------



## swamprad (Apr 4, 2008)

I've always liked this one, too!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2008)

the flowers lasted for the rochester orchid show so I am happy. there are a few other suavis' in displays but this one has the darkest colors and I think the largest flowers. Others have more flowers though. I would rather have nicer, larger flowers. If anyone is in the rochester, ny area they should check out the genesee region orchid society show


----------

